# ? how to attach things to concrete?



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi

I've hit something to do I've never messed with before so could use some advice. At sometime, someone cut a new entrance into my basement. The 'doorway' is just a raw cut in the foundation they covered with a bit of plastic. Part of the walls are covered in some crappy particle board, some with nothing so I want to cover it all up and finish it off somehow. I am thinking of using tongue and groove bead board or something similar to cover any unevenness between the concrete base and framed top (but I'm open to ideas).

So, how do I attach whatever I use to the concrete that is showing (the frame and the lower part of the staircase)? Can I just use an adhesive? I guess what I am trying to avoid is figuring out a way to drill into that concrete and honestly I don't have a lot of confidence doing that and my alleged hammer drill hasn't proven to be very useful in that regard before.

Also, I assume from another post that I can fill in the space at the base of the wall that is dirt with some cement. It looks like they put in some 2X8's and poured a bit more floor before they built the steps and then for some reason they took the wood away, so now there is dirt there. It's not a big deal but last spring when we had a fast thaw, it was damp so I want it dry before I add anything to the walls.

Dusty


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why don't you just stucco the walls?
Ron


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you post more pics? Having trouble figuring out where the trouble spots are (base versus wall, etc). How long have you been in the house?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The voids in the lower portion of the wall should be patched with a product called hydraulic cement. It is sold under many brand names including "hydroplug", and usually comes in smaller tubs, not large sacks like concrete. It doesn't shrink when it dries and it will prevent water from getting past. 

If you must cover the concrete it would be best to attach wood furring strips to the concrete (probably screwed in place) and attach the beadboard to that. I'd be concerned that attaching the beadboard directly to the concrete would not allow expansion and contraction of the wood, and using adhesive would probably not be very successful as a long-term fix.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are some more pictures. It's hard to get shots since it's a small space but hopefully these will help (with some enhancements and labels from me to help show what's there).

I've never done it, but suspsect stucco's probably more work than I'm up for. I am hoping for a nice fast, relatively easy fix since I am probably selling in the spring and this is a little old house I am just trying to give a bit of a facelift to. I'm planning on putting beadboard in the adjacent mud room to cover some battered plaster there so figured it would tie in just to carry it down the stairs to finish off that area. Just thinking about it though... would it be easier to stucco the concrete areas and put the beadboard where the framing starts with a piece of trim to tie them together? Does stucco just go on like spackle?

As it is, it's a little creepy in that staircase because of all the exposed and uneven stuff that is there.


----------

